# Angelfish salt bath?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Found this recipe at Simply Discus. Since Discus and Angels are similar in many ways, I would trust this recipe. 

Put some tank water in a container. The larger specimen holder like they put fish in when you buy them in a store might work for an Angelfish. A larger bucket is fine, just make sure the water is deep enough for the fish to stay upright. 
Add salt at the rate of 2 tablespoons per gallon, and stir until it is all dissolved. 
Catch the fish in a large net, and do not remove the fish from the net. 
Dip fish and net into the container. 
Duration is based on 2 things:
The stronger the salt solution the less time the fish can tolerate it. @ 2 T salt/gal, the fish might be OK up to half an hour. Do not leave the fish. 
and
When the fish rolls over immediately remove him and put him back in the original tank. 

I have heard of stronger solutions, up to 1/2 cup per gallon. Do not do this level. Fish immediately roll over, leaving no time for the parasite to be killed. (That level might be better for hard water fish, already acclimated to a much higher TDS.)


----------



## Sara3502 (Jun 18, 2012)

I put him in a 1 gallon glass fish bowl with an air pump and 2 tablespoons and a net ready to scoop him out


----------

